# Wirefly or Amazon Wireless?



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anybody ordered from Amazon or Wirefly wireless? I was thinking about getting the GNEX soon and saw it on Amazon and Wirefly for $99. Any pros or cons?

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Amazon puts you on the hook for an additional $250 ETF if you term. your service early. If you know you'll complete your contract, there's no downside.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Amazon puts you on the hook for an additional $250 ETF if you term. your service early. If you know you'll complete your contract, there's no downside.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I know ill complete my contract so im not worried about that. Thanks for your input tho


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Got my dx from wirefly, painless and speedy process, I'd do it again, they were great to me
> 
> sent from my BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


Sweet. I think I'm going to get it from wirefly. Thanks

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

